# Shars  - not shipping



## speedybtx (May 11, 2020)

Temporarily suspending shipping operations..


----------



## WCraig (May 11, 2020)

From their web site:



> Our area of Illinois has experienced an increased Covid-19 outbreak and we have made a decision to send every employee of Shars Tool Company to get tested and we also have suspended our shipping operation until further notice.
> 
> Shars Tool Company will re-start our operations after all test results are returned and we feel confident we are 100% free from Covid-19. We are doing our best to fill all orders and get them shipped before suspending shipping operations. Customer service and Technical will be available on a limited basis via e-mail sales@shars.com. We will do our best to answer all inquiries and questions within 24 hours excluding weekends.
> 
> We wish all our customers the best during this challenging time, stay safe and we will all come back from this stronger than ever!


----------



## Cadillac (May 15, 2020)

Wow they are well outside the city which is where the majority of cases are. I’m gonna bet someone got the corona at the facility so they shut it down for cleanup and such.


----------

